

Japanese music video using HTML5 (Safari/Chrome only) - NiekvdMaas
http://sour-mirror.jp/

======
kgarten
The main window is using Flash. It's not html5 only :( Still neat idea.

~~~
watty
Sadly I've succumbed to the idea that HTML5 is just a buzzword now and only
refers to something pretty on the web. The good news is if my manager decides
that my next project must be "HTML5", I can use HTML4/JQuery and call it HTML5
rather than argue about browser interoperability.

~~~
poppysan
yeah html 5 posts typically refer to an html4/jquery site (with one <video >
tag or something. Lots of hype so far...

And this is a flash video. I bet these positive comments soon turn negative...

------
thesystemis
this is a great video made by a really good team. If you like this video, you
might enjoy other projects by the director, masa:

<http://www.masa-ka.com/>

including two sour videos, one of which was a big viral hit:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfBlUQguvyw>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPpR0ptfzgw>

I'm a huge fan of masa's work -- my favorite is this clever flip / book,
rainbow illusion:

<http://www.masa-ka.com/html/rainbow.html>

------
olalonde
Extremely buggy on Ubuntu/Chrome.

------
vintharas
wow... that was absolutely amazing.

------
hackermom
This was absolutely brilliant. I really love how it takes the web OUTSIDE THE
WEB by playing with multiple browser windows to create animated content rather
than just going for animated HTML within a single browser instance.

~~~
est
I switched to other window while loading, but then then MV starts and I have
to click multiple window to restore them.

And it's not HTML5, the loading scroll bar is definitely Flash.

